# big spiders in upstate New York?



## terancheped42 (Feb 1, 2012)

when it gets a bit nicer out i'm going to look for some spiders and i want to know some large species of spiders in the Adirondack area i would also like to know if a orb weaver could live in a 5 gallon tank turned on its side? and if so what species of orb weaver could i find in my area?


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 1, 2012)

terancheped42 said:


> when it gets a bit nicer out i'm going to look for some spiders and i want to know some large species of spiders in the Adirondack area i would also like to know if a orb weaver could live in a 5 gallon tank turned on its side? and if so what species of orb weaver could i find in my area?


Orb weavers can require some creativity to keep in captive. I generally just use two sticks in the ground outside, with a string across the top connecting the sticks, then I wrap the bottom with smooth packing tape. What this allows is for the spider to build it's web while not being able to get away! Now it does not always work. Try and do it on a day with no wind, this way the spider is forced to climb up or down the stick, and cannot balloon away to the ground. a 5 gallon might work, just keep in mind they do not climb glass or smooth surfaces at all, so you would need something running up and down the sides to allow the spider to construct a web.

With any spider, they will make do with small spaces as long as there is food.

I'm sure others have their own techniques on keeping orb weavers in captive, this is just how I do it 

Also one last thing, hunting spiders in the winter is probably the worst time to do it, the summer is much better!


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 1, 2012)

if you want big spiders that are easy to find then familiarize yourself w/ the genus Dolomedes.  several species in this genus attain a legspan of 4 + inches.  they are very hardy captives as well.  google Dolomedes tenebrosus.  come spring time you should be able to find them w/ little effort.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 1, 2012)

loxoscelesfear said:


> if you want big spiders that are easy to find then familiarize yourself w/ the genus Dolomedes.  several species in this genus attain a legspan of 4 + inches.  they are very hardy captives as well.  google Dolomedes tenebrosus.  come spring time you should be able to find them w/ little effort.


Then send a male & female to me!


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 2, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Then send a male & female to me!


hit me up this spring and I will


----------



## terancheped42 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Also one last thing, hunting spiders in the winter is probably the worst time to do it, the summer is much better!


 when i said i bit nicer out i meant summer/late spring. lol and thanks for the advise 

---------- Post added 02-02-2012 at 12:54 PM ----------




loxoscelesfear said:


> if you want big spiders that are easy to find then familiarize yourself w/ the genus Dolomedes.  several species in this genus attain a legspan of 4 + inches.  they are very hardy captives as well.  google Dolomedes tenebrosus.  come spring time you should be able to find them w/ little effort.


 thank you  i think i saw one of these when i was in the mountains this summer but i didn't have anything to catch it with.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 2, 2012)

loxoscelesfear said:


> hit me up this spring and I will


I will definitely take you up on that offer, thank you!


----------



## jakykong (Feb 3, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Orb weavers can require some creativity to keep in captive. I generally just use two sticks in the ground outside, with a string across the top connecting the sticks, then I wrap the bottom with smooth packing tape. What this allows is for the spider to build it's web while not being able to get away! Now it does not always work. Try and do it on a day with no wind, this way the spider is forced to climb up or down the stick, and cannot balloon away to the ground. a 5 gallon might work, just keep in mind they do not climb glass or smooth surfaces at all, so you would need something running up and down the sides to allow the spider to construct a web.
> 
> With any spider, they will make do with small spaces as long as there is food.
> 
> ...


Winter is a good time to do research, though .

Anyway, I can't seem to find the link right now, but I was reading a while back about using a wood frame about 2" deep, and either plexiglass or mesh to form a sort of narrow square, sufficiently large for the web your species creates. This sounds like a good way to me - you can see the spider, and control the direction the web is built, and easily get prey caught in it.

I'm lucky - about a week ago (yep, dead of winter) I found a little orb-weaver in my front yard. When it gets a little bigger, I'll try to identify it. I did the same thing I described above - I used 1" wide cardboard strips to make a square (and then put that in a deli cup to prevent escape), and the spider took right to it. Although it decided to be a little anarchist and make the web perpendicular to the cardboard square, which makes feeding a little trickier. Fun times 

Hope it helps!


----------



## terancheped42 (Feb 6, 2012)

could anyone give me a list of orb weaver spiders i could find in my area?


----------

